# Require urgent response



## seema0704 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi gang,

I am on the verge of making an important decision of moving from india to abudhabi, 
iam an interior design professional with 13 years wrk ex. I probably know this topic has been discussed quite a few times here, however my query is individualistic to my skill set. 

I have been offer a managers job with a growing retail organisation in abudhabi , the salary being offered is 15000 AED monthly, which makes it 180k annually. 
Yearly flight, car + gas+ medical allowance additionally being offered. 
I saw all the rental properties available on possible most of the sites. And surely i would like to live in decent well furnished studio ( no sharing ), which cost 10000 add monthly , EOD i am left with 5000 add monthly ,for the miscellaneous stuff, plus initially first few months would be spending an amount on driving license etc, Do you think the offer is worth it, at the first rush i was ok with it as i dint have prior UAE work ex. But considering the whole calculation it seems rather difficult and the whole idea of saving money is lot. 

Would like to hear from folks already settled day, possibly from retail or otherwise .
TIA


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

seema0704 said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I am on the verge of making an important decision of moving from india to abudhabi,
> iam an interior design professional with 13 years wrk ex. I probably know this topic has been discussed quite a few times here, however my query is individualistic to my skill set.
> ...


You can get a good quality studio for 5.5-7k a month (eg Al Reef, Reem island, and other developments/areas), but still need to pay up front cheques and deposits, agent commission etc.

If you can manage the cash flow and car etc is provided you can live comfortably on 15k here but most likely not saving much if anything.

Good luck


----------



## seema0704 (Oct 22, 2015)

HELLO RACING GOATS ,

Thanks, however the main idea to relocate was to earn, however my main query here being do you think the salary is justified, in retail sector.?? 

Also i was keeping a budget of 7000 AED max, it is so difficult to find a decent furnished studio below that correct me if i am wrong. 

Thanks


----------

